
Costco is rolling out new delivery services to compete with Amazon/Walmart - dingdongding
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-costco-wholesale-strategy-delivery/costco-shares-down-on-fears-of-grocery-delivery-eating-into-margins-idUSKBN1CB1EV?il=0
======
niftich
For the typical personal (non-business) customer, Costco's biggest strengths
have always been:

\- The ability to get a large bulk of a middle-class family's share of once-
every-few-weeks shopping done in one go: bulk sizes, wide span of stock from
grocery to home goods, apparel, electronics, entertainment

\- Curation: no need to vacillate about which ketchup to pick

\- Suprise items you didn't know you needed until you see it; enabled by
curation

\- Strong store brand offerings; enables curation

In the age of delivery, bulk shopping a filled cart of goods at a physical
store is becoming a liability rather than a strength. But Amazon has terrible
curation and is much newer at store-brand merchandise. They're just now easing
into higher-value items.

------
dingdongding
Costco launching delivery service. Is this end of Costco. Will this decrease
their store foot traffic? I think so. As they say, disrupt yourself before
someone disrupts you. Costco knew Amazon is coming after them.

